# Back pain (middle left side) and constipation, nausea



## tactoc (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi!I'm 24 years old male and about a year ago health problems started for me.Let me describe my specific problem: I woke up with a back pain (middle left side/ribs area), I had no appetite and was nauseous, then I become constipated, but what makes my problem really different is if I am standing up i feel terrible pain in the back and i got chills like I have a fever, but if I lay down the pain in the back slowly goes away and I get bowel movement and also the chills goes away and i feel better (so I can always defecate only in the morning).I can't stress enough how this problem is really frustrating and really hard to solve, let me explain why. I had my back x-ray, ultrasound, colonoscopy, blood tested and they found nothing, and my doctor tells me that those two problems (back and digestion) are not connected (for me it's a weird coincidence that both problems would happened at the same time) and it shall pass, that's probably my back muscles that hurts and it's ibs and i shouldn't worry about it. Which frustrates me because I can't just ignore the problem, because now after a year I also got tonsil stones, have frequent urination and my lymph nodes sometimes hurts. I tried a lot of things ate fibers and exercise, which I all did also before the problems started, but it's true that a month before problems started I was really nervous and sit really a lot because of exams.Please if anyone has found a solution, knows what to do or have same symptoms so we can help each other, please let me know on this forum or on my email [email protected] I would be so grateful.


----------



## OTM (May 6, 2011)

Hi tactocThis sounds like remitted pain. Sometimes when an organ becomes congested and painful, the pain will spider out into the muscles surrounding it. With the bowel being large and taking up a lot of space in the abdomen, it would explain why you are getting pain in your back.I myself have had IBS for three years and been on amitriptyline for two. Until recently the drug gave me my life back. Recently however I've become chronically constipated - the worst part of which is the remitted pain I keep experiencing just beneath my right shoulderblade.I'm now in a bit of a Catch 22 position. Amitriptyline can be a cause of constipation, so it could be best for me to come off the treatment. Conversely, it could just be that my IBS changed from IBS-C to IBS-D due to external life factors, and that my Amitriptyline dosage needs to be ramped UP to cope with the added discomfort.I mention this here because Amitriptyline, in a small dosage like 10mg, could well be a Godsend for yourself. Or it might have an adverse effect. I'd suggest going to your doctor and asking to try it, though. The potential benefits are too good not to - and if you're anything like me, then spending a year not understanding your symptoms or how to go about being proactive in dealing with them is driving you mad.All the best, let us know how you get on.


----------



## tactoc (Apr 26, 2011)

tnx OTM for your reply, your explenation of remitted pain sounds logical."Until recently the drug gave me my life back."







Glad that you somehow find it out on how to control it at least a little bit, I don't know why but drugs aren't really the best choice in my mind right now, but I agree it's worth at least trying it to see if it helps.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I get back pain with constipation as well and have read that it can be related. Funny with me it is not related to the severity of the constipation at all - it can happen if I'm a bit constipated or a lot. For me the pain is worse if I'm sitting down, standing actually helps. I'm not sure if you can get them where you live but there's a product which is a heated pad that is self adhesive that you can place on your back and I find that really helps! Amitriptyline is excellent for pain, however it does have a tendency to constipate.


----------



## tactoc (Apr 26, 2011)

For me it's the best if I'm laying down, tnx for the suggestion about heated pad.


----------

